# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello Guys

## markcuban

Hello Guys, 
My name is Mark Cuban and I am living in New Zealand. I just want to share and get some ideas related to home improvement here. I hope it is prefect place for me.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Welcome Mark ... many nice parts over there.  :Smilie:

----------

